# Hello from Nova Scotia



## Upnorth (Dec 12, 2022)

Hello to all from rural Nova Scotia where interest in machining is pretty sparse. Good to have found a place that is Canadian so the information on where to get things is a lot more relevant than what I usually see on the internet.

I'm mostly interested in CNC I have a working CNC mill and a second project one. I also have an almost ready to go small CNC lathe and a manual Harrison M300. 

Really looking forward to learning on here.


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## 140mower (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from the west coast.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome, there's a few folks here with a lot of CNC experience.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Upnorth (Dec 12, 2022)

I noticed a lot of you are from out west. I probably should have mentioned I spent quite a bit of time out west. I lived in Dawson Creek, Vancouver, Port Hardy and my last place out west was 7 years in Calgary. I really like it out west but land and a shop was too expensive so I moved home and made an old cow barn into a work shop. If I ever win the lottery I would be moving back to the west.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 12, 2022)

Upnorth said:


> I noticed a lot of you are from out west. I probably should have mentioned I spent quite a bit of time out west. I lived in Dawson Creek, Vancouver, Port Hardy and my last place out west was 7 years in Calgary. I really like it out west but land and a shop was too expensive so I moved home and made an old cow barn into a work shop. If I ever win the lottery I would be moving back to the west.


I too spent some time in Port Hardy. 1981-1984 ish....


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 12, 2022)

Upnorth said:


> Hello to all from rural Nova Scotia where interest in machining is pretty sparse. Good to have found a place that is Canadian so the information on where to get things is a lot more relevant than what I usually see on the internet.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in CNC I have a working CNC mill and a second project one. I also have an almost ready to go small CNC lathe and a manual Harrison M300.
> 
> Really looking forward to learning on here.


Welcome, so you have a manual Harrison M300 eh. You're name is now mud 

My brother tried so hard to buy a late model Colchester Student 2500 or Harrison M300 but had to settle for less. Lucky you.

Care to say what part of NS? I spent an entire summer on Cheticamp Island in my childhood, it is still one of my fav places


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Amherstburg, Ontario.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from a spot surrounded by canola fields in Saskatchewan


----------



## Upnorth (Dec 12, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Welcome, so you have a manual Harrison M300 eh. You're name is now mud
> 
> My brother tried so hard to buy a late model Colchester Student 2500 or Harrison M300 but had to settle for less. Lucky you.
> 
> Care to say what part of NS? I spent an entire summer on Cheticamp Island in my childhood, it is still one of my fav places


I like the Harrison M300 but I wish now that I had bought the other lathe that was there. Going from memory it was about 12 feet between centres. Made in Belgium. Had 2 chucks and went for about $800. The Harrison was about $2400 if I remember right. Had some issues.  575 volt motor. Missing compound rest. Jammed thread pitch selector gear. I was able to fix the last issue by resetting the gear with a big screwdriver through the oil fill hole.

I'm in the western end of Nova Scotia so no where near Cheticamp.


----------



## whydontu (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from snowy SK.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 12, 2022)

@Upnorth : how close are you to New Brunswick? Or further west like Shelburne? Yarmouth, Digby……I will be relocating just outside Fredricton.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from southern Ontario farm country.


----------



## Tomc938 (Dec 12, 2022)

Welcome from Campbell River!  Port Hardy, eh?  Nice spot!

Awesome bunch of guys here who are always ready to lend a hand, or a shoulder to cry on, depending on what you need.


----------



## Upnorth (Dec 13, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Upnorth : how close are you to New Brunswick? Or further west like Shelburne? Yarmouth, Digby……I will be relocating just outside Fredricton.


Closest town in Yarmouth. So about a 7 hour drive from Fredricton unless I take the ferry from Digby. It's sort of an expensive option if taking a vehicle onboard.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 13, 2022)

@Upnorth, you are definitely West! LOL.  I have family all over the place and friends in NS.  My wife started in Amherst and then moved to Westmount (Sydney). Her Dad is from Marion Bridge - lots of cousins around Cape Breton and Antigonish.  I worked for the Coast Guard so:  many years  in Cape Breton and then sailed all over Nova Scotia and the rest of the Maritimes.


----------



## Tecnico (Dec 13, 2022)

Hello @Upnorth and welcome to the group!  

We have a few "local" members if you call Yarmouth, Lunenburg & HRM local! 

I'm located just outside the city.  My father's family came from just south of Yarmouth so that territory is familiar.

What are you making with the machine tools, fun projects or are they earning their keep?

D


----------



## Upnorth (Dec 14, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> Hello @Upnorth and welcome to the group!
> 
> We have a few "local" members if you call Yarmouth, Lunenburg & HRM local!
> 
> ...


The plan was for them to earn their keep but that has not worked out too well. I do use them to make tools for my self employment job but that has been quite slow since covid. I do dome fun projects but those I consider to be for improving my machining skills for when something that pays comes along.


----------



## Engmaxx (Dec 14, 2022)

Welcome from north of GTA Newmarket


----------



## Gordie (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Stittsville ON. I spent a few years in Halifax and loved it. My beat was NS and PEI. If it weren't for the birth of our firstborn and my wife's desire to be closer to her Mom, in Ottawa, we would still be there.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 18, 2022)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------

